# 06A Crankshaft ID



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Random question, long story: I bought an abandoned project. The previous owner had bought parts to build a 20v stroker in an 06A block. He bought a used crankshaft for this. The crank fits in an 06A block fine. He "thought" it was an AEG, the Mk4 2.0 crank. I have not verified stroke but will do so this weekend. I do not have the part number for the crank, but will post up what I can identify this weekend. The interesting this is that the timing cog takes a 14x1.5mm bolt. I have a used OEM bolt, a new OEM bolt, and an ARP bolt, all of which are 16x1.5mm. The crank appears to be forged as the seam matches my FSI and 1.8T cranks I have around. 1.8T, FSI, and AEG crank all take the 16x1.5 bolt. So does anyone know what 06A forged crank takes a 14x1.5mm timing cog/gear bolt? 

Cliff's: does anyone know what 06A forged crank takes a 14x1.5mm timing cog/gear bolt? 

Edit: did a little more digging and I think the ABA takes a 14x1.5mm bolt? Can anyone confirm? Thanks in advance.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Aba and all 058 cranks use a m14x1.5 bolt. Does it have the gear for the oil pump drive behind the nose?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

slowgti said:


> Aba and all 058 cranks use a m14x1.5 bolt. Does it have the gear for the oil pump drive behind the nose?


Yes, it has the oil pump sprocket.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

20v master said:


> Yes, it has the oil pump sprocket.


That's a new one on me then. Maybe it's an early production crank?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

slowgti said:


> That's a new one on me then. Maybe it's an early production crank?


Yeah, other people I've reached out to are confused. I'll get part number and pictures and post them up this weekend. Thanks for your responses. :beer:


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

No problems. I'm actually pretty curious about this. The only thing I can think of is that it's a super early 99.5 production crank and they were using up aba stock? I don't really know


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

could it be an aba crank with the oil pulley and 60-2 window added to it ?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> could it be an aba crank with the oil pulley and 60-2 window added to it ?


I was under the impression that you couldn't put the oil pump gear on the ABA crank at all, as in the OD doesn't match. All this stuff is 100 miles away at my shop, where I'll be this weekend. Pics and part numbers to follow.......

The thought of the factory modifying an ABA crank via machining only would be so custom investment wise, they would just send the blanks back to the supplier for credit to be remelted down. I work in OEM engine production, so I'm familiar with the equipment. I guess it's possible, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Confirmed it's a 2.0 stroke 92.8mm



Here is the crank in question next to my FSI crank. Oil chain sprocket is obviously there and lines up in the 06A block. 


The only markings I can make out: 053H 2KS __E (the blanks are ground off the flat side of the rod pin sides) LS 30



What I don't like that I didn't notice before, it looks like someone tried to do a homemade lightening job on the crank. All counterweights have three drilled holds on each side except the weight behind the trigger wheel. 


So I'm going to have it polished and balanced, but still would like to know where it came from. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

The part number comes out to a partial abf number. Judging by the other work done to it, it looks like somebody machined it for the oil pump drive gear. That is a new one to me.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Wasn't machining the 058 tdi cranks to fit the 06a blocks a common practice before people started using alh cranks? Maybe someone got confused and used an aba/abf crank instead.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Wasn't machining the 058 tdi cranks to fit the 06a blocks a common practice before people started using alh cranks? Maybe someone got confused and used an aba/abf crank instead.


Maybe they couldn't find a forged 2L crank and machined an aba/abf crank. The pre-fsi crank years.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

slowgti said:


> the part number comes out to a partial abf number. Judging by the other work done to it, it looks like somebody machined it for the oil pump drive gear. That is a new one to me.



053105101h?


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

That comes back as a 16v passat crank. Those don't have the crank speed wheel on them. Hmmm


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

This is getting frustrating. :banghead: I'm going to have it balanced and polished and we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

20v master said:


> This is getting frustrating. :banghead: I'm going to have it balanced and polished and we'll see what comes of it.


That is a weird crank you have. Judging by the shape of the counter weight, it looks like they added the trigger wheel to it. Do you mind sharing where you got this?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

slowgti said:


> That is a weird crank you have. Judging by the shape of the counter weight, it looks like they added the trigger wheel to it. Do you mind sharing where you got this?


First line of the OP, bought an abandoned Mk1 TT project. I'm friends with the original owner, but he bought most of this stuff in 08/09 and doesn't have any info on it. Original build thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3620682-TT-Build-Started


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

20v master said:


> Original build thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3620682-TT-Build-Started


ABA Crankshaft.

Before the 2.0 TFSI 92.8mm units , if you wanted a forged 2.0 92.8mm stroke crankshaft you either imported one from Europe out of a the 2.0 20V or you modified an ABA unit by pressing on an extension onto the crankshaft snout and using the ARP M14 Ford bolt machined down. We did a run of 15 but only supplied them to Bob Quindazzi in 2006 , however there was a member on here that was selling Modified ABA units as BPY units and got called out on it (tell tales are the counterweights and impulse wheel) so yes there are some homebrew crankshafts that are questionable. Look @ the crankshaft snout for weld marks / pressed steel. 

And yes an 06A oil pump gear presses right onto an ABA snout with some slight machining.


----------

